# FInally, a fool proof way of inserting USB plugs



## ZeroZero (Feb 5, 2021)

Method:

1] Try to insert the USB plug/stick
2] Turn it around. This will be the correct way.

Why did I not think of this before!

Z


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 5, 2021)

Seems you've made a real breakthrough.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 5, 2021)

It takes years of practice


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 5, 2021)

Clever minky.


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 5, 2021)

ZeroZero said:


> Method:
> 
> 1] Try to insert the USB plug/stick
> 2] It turn it around. This wil be the correct way.
> ...


This actually never works for me. I try to plug it in, doesn't work. Turn it around. That's not the correct way. Turn it around again, now it works. It confirms as so many people have assessed that USB plugs exists in some form of four dimensional space.


----------



## I like music (Feb 5, 2021)

This has been studied. The mystery has been solved.


----------



## Dietz (Feb 5, 2021)

I like music said:


> This has been studied. The mystery has been solved.


So true, so true.


----------

